# Help 4 Drivers made me cancel fairs... Now got a cancel fee...



## kusisloose (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi all,

I have used uber a few times and most time its for my GF to go to the hospital in NYC as we live in NJ and it seems to work well. Today, we had 4 Uber drivers refuse to drive to NY and made us cancel and now we recieved a Cancel fee of 21 dollars ($5,5,6,5) and are running late for her appointment at Sloan Kettering. 

Please tell me we can get reimburst for these fees. This literally happened about and hour ago.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Okay, so, as to my knowledge the cancel fee only gets charged if a driver arrived at your home and you waited more than 5 minutes to go to the car after they arrived. I'm not sure you will get charged a cancel fee if you cancelled on your end. You can try contacting Uber, but frankly if the driver came to you, waited, and you never came out, then that fee is to compensate him for waiting on you when he could have been driving other fares. If that was the case, the fees will not be reversed. Uber will be able to see what the situation was when you contact them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

In order to get a cancellation fee - at least it was in my market - they actually had to ARRIVE at the location and wait five minutes. Are you saying they all arrived, waited five minutes, and then canceled?


----------



## kusisloose (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah he arrived, she told them we are going to NY Sloan kettering and there response was "NY is no good for me" or "im not going to NY please cancel the fair on your end" after a little back and fourth they refused to drive us and she had to cancel to receieve 4 cancellation fees.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

They all conned you. Byu getting you to cancel, you get charged a cancel fee if you cancel more than 5 minutes after requesting. You need to email Uber to explain that you had to cancel because all the drivers refused to take you and request a refund. 

The real issue is that the drivers are doing what they have to to protect themselves from losing money. rates are too damn low so they lose money when they have to drive back to NJ empty.


----------



## kusisloose (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you for the advice but to be fair drive back from NY into NJ is actually the easier of the two. Less traffic depending on the time, no tolls and plenty of ride to and from. She has done this quite a few times and never had this issue before.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

kusisloose said:


> Thank you for the advice but to be fair drive back from NY into NJ is actually the easier of the two. Less traffic depending on the time, no tolls and plenty of ride to and from. She has done this quite a few times and never had this issue before.


While it may be an easier drive, it is an empty drive. And empty means it costs the driver money.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Drivers will get riders to cancel in order to collect the fee. It also prevents riders from rating drivers. Next time call the driver while en route where you are headed and if its okay. Also, don't cancel the ride. If the driver doesn't want to go to your destination have them cancel and immediately email Uber letting them know the driver wasn't willing to take yoi to your destination. You can find that option in the app: Help >Trips> select the Trip you had an issue with, then the reason you had an issue. Be detailed in the comments field.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

kusisloose said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have used uber a few times and most time its for my GF to go to the hospital in NYC as we live in NJ and it seems to work well. Today, we had 4 Uber drivers refuse to drive to NY and made us cancel and now we recieved a Cancel fee of 21 dollars ($5,5,6,5) and are running late for her appointment at Sloan Kettering.
> 
> Please tell me we can get reimburst for these fees. This literally happened about and hour ago.


May I suggest that once your driver accepts the request, you immediately contact them to let them know the destination. Many drivers would be happy to take your GF, but others will not for various reasons. By giving them the option before 5 minutes expires, the ride can be cancelled at no penalty to you. Then you can submit another request. You may have to repeat this a few times until you find a driver willing to accept the ride. I am actually one of those who would be happy to do so. However, I live in Central NJ and most likely don't live near you.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> May I suggest that once your driver accepts the request, you immediately contact them to let them know the destination. Many drivers would be happy to take your GF, but others will not for various reasons. By giving them the option before 5 minutes expires, the ride can be cancelled at no penalty to you. Then you can submit another request. You may have to repeat this a few times until you find a driver willing to accept the ride. I am actually one of those who would be happy to do so. However, I live in Central NJ and most likely don't live near you.


This x100. If you are going somewhere far or obscure always contact the driver to let them know ahead of time. This will let you know if they are willing to take that trip or not, as drivers do not know your drop off location until after we start a trip and you are in the vehicle.


----------



## I works for no man (Apr 29, 2015)

I am in the same money losing boat as the rest of you but this is f-Ing ridiculous. They should all be deactivated immediately not for refusing the ride but for trying to get the fee. Scumbag drivers deserve what you are getting from uber you are as corrupt as they are, mad because they out sleazed you first.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Exactly as others have said, email support and tell them you were refused service due to destination and they made you cancel. When you request a ride call the driver and ask ifbhe will take it, if not cancel, if he doesn't answer cancel.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

I works for no man said:


> I am in the same money losing boat as the rest of you but this is f-Ing ridiculous. They should all be deactivated immediately not for refusing the ride but for trying to get the fee. Scumbag drivers deserve what you are getting from uber you are as corrupt as they are, mad because they out sleazed you first.


Need a hug bro? You seem like you need a hug. I'm fat, I give great hugs. They're fluffy and warm.


----------



## I works for no man (Apr 29, 2015)

I get plenty of Huggs from my wife and kids, a-holes like these make the job harder for all of us. I am looking for a way out but until then I have to deal with this.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Ok man, well, just keep your blood pressure low, and if you need a good bro-hug, let me know. You'll have to come to Texas, though.


----------



## I works for no man (Apr 29, 2015)

As long as you keep your clothes on I had a gay guy strip his clothes off on try to give me a naked hug, now I know how women drivers feel.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

LMAO! Clothes will be on. I said bro-hug, not bro-snuggle.


----------



## I works for no man (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah you did say bro hug.lol


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Those 4 drivers probably would have been much more willing to do that drive if you offered a tip to defray the cost of the ride home


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I have to agree with I works for no man . If a driver forces a cancellation because he doesn't like the destination he's got no business trying to collect a fee from the passenger he's left hanging.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> Those 4 drivers probably would have been much more willing to do that drive if you offered a tip to defray the cost of the ride home


Good point, but not always the case. Many drivers only work part time and/or have other obligations that create time constraints. It's entirely possible that the drivers that turned down the ride had valid reasons to do so other than "I just don't want to drive into NYC." That being said, hanging the customer out to dry with the cancellation fee was a bad move. It's cancel/reason/do not charge rider.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah, I agree it sucks to leave someone hanging


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

Where in NJ do you live?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

kusisloose said:


> Thank you for the advice but to be fair drive back from NY into NJ is actually the easier of the two. Less traffic depending on the time, no tolls and plenty of ride to and from. She has done this quite a few times and never had this issue before.


Do not let a driver tell you to cancel - make them cancel if they don't want to take the trip...
But you can avoid all that by txting the driver as soon as they accept the trip to let them know you are going to NYC... then, if they don't want the trip they can cancel 
and you can request another driver, without a cancellation fee.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Do not let a driver tell you to cancel - make them cancel if they don't want to take the trip...
> But you can avoid all that by txting the driver as soon as they accept the trip to let them know you are going to NYC... then, if they don't want the trip they can cancel
> and you can request another driver, without a cancellation fee.


Baloney! I'll text or call to let them know "I'm driving southbound only, please cancel if you're not going my direction". That's my "Set Destination" option to avoid massive dead miles.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

volksie said:


> Baloney! I'll text or call to let them know "I'm driving southbound only, please cancel if you're not going my direction". That's my "Set Destination" option to avoid massive dead miles.


That's fine - unless you're gaming the system and waiting to inform the pax when 5 mins or more has passed in order to collect the cancellation fee. A driver who racks up enough complaints about asking paxs to cancel after 5 min will be deactivated for gaming the system. Worse, a market where this becomes de riguer will see the cancellation fee eliminated - as we've just seen in several markets. Next to Uber, some drivers are their own worst enemy.

More to the point - if you accept my ride request and I get a txt like that - I'll likely cancel BECUASE I'M a driver and know what you're thinking, but my advice to RIDERS remains the same and sound: do NOT cancel a ride request because a driver tells you to unless YOU want to cancel the ride request. It's the driver who wants it cancelled - and they have the ability to do it without forcing you to incur a charge just becuase they don't feel like doing their job.

I know the rates suck in many markets (inlcuding mine). But there are just as many entitled drivers out there as there are entitled paxs.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's fine - unless you're gaming the system and waiting to inform the pax when 5 mins or more has passed in order to collect the cancellation fee. A driver who racks up enough complaints about asking paxs to cancel after 5 min will be deactivated for gaming the system. Worse, a market where this becomes de riguer will see the cancellation fee eliminated - as we've just seen in several markets. Next to Uber, some drivers are their own worst enemy.
> 
> More to the point - if you accept my ride request and I get a txt like that - I'll likely cancel BECUASE I'M a driver and know what you're thinking, but my advice to RIDERS remains the same and sound: do NOT cancel a ride request because a driver tells you to unless YOU want to cancel the ride request. It's the driver who wants it cancelled - and they have the ability to do it without forcing you to incur a charge just becuase they don't feel like doing their job.
> 
> I know the rates suck in many markets (inlcuding mine). But there are just as many entitled drivers out there as there are entitled paxs.


My motives aren't sinister at all, they're self-preserving & I'm not in this for $5 cancels. I can't believe what some of these dipshits do to avoid rides and then post their crap on this fast declining forum.
Uber's declining service & the decline of all these threads seem to go hand in hand.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

volksie said:


> My motives aren't sinister at all, they're self-preserving & I'm not in this for $5 cancels. I can't believe what some of these dipshits do to avoid rides and then post their crap on this fast declining forum.
> Uber's declining service & the decline of all these threads seem to go hand in hand.


Declining forum?
That's like blaming the blackboard for what people write on it.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Declining forum?
> That's like blaming the blackboard for what people write on it.


You're right! The forum/blackboard is cool.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

In the ATL you will get assessed a Cancellation fee if you cancel after 5 minutes of making the request.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

kusisloose said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have used uber a few times and most time its for my GF to go to the hospital in NYC as we live in NJ and it seems to work well. Today, we had 4 Uber drivers refuse to drive to NY and made us cancel and now we recieved a Cancel fee of 21 dollars ($5,5,6,5) and are running late for her appointment at Sloan Kettering.
> 
> Please tell me we can get reimburst for these fees. This literally happened about and hour ago.


You should have called your local car service or yellow Taxi, no Uber driver especially in NJ with those crazy low fares wants to drive to NYC then drive empty back, but you kept trying to dispatch an Uber and not a local car service because Uber is dirt cheap, passengers need to come to grips with the realization that most trips are not feasible for the drivers, you can only squeeze drivers so much, until the service starts to suffer. Do you have any idea how this operation runs, next time you get in an Uber ask the driver how much he/she made from that $3-$5 fare, but we all know the pax could care less, they think Uber cares about the drivers, and that the drivers are actually making money.
In the end Uber was not your only option, but you kept insisting on trying to dispatch an Uber, if your situation was this dire, you would have called another service, pay the standard rate and be on your way.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ORT said:


> You should have called your local car service or yellow Taxi, no Uber driver especially in NJ with those crazy low fares wants to drive to NYC then drive empty back, but you kept trying to dispatch an Uber and not a local car service because Uber is dirt cheap, passengers need to come to grips with the realization that most trips are not feasible for the drivers, you can only squeeze drivers so much, until the service starts to suffer. Do you have any idea how this operation runs, next time you get in an Uber ask the driver how much he/she mere from theft $3-$5 fare, but we all know the pax could care less, they think Uber cares about the drivers, and that the drugs are actually making money.
> In the end Uber was not your only option, but you kept insisting on trying to dispatch an Uber, if your situation was this dire, you would have called another service, pay the standard rate and be on your way.


I don't disagree with you... but that's not how paxs understand it - all they know is what Uber tells them: "Uber: _Everyone's Private Driver_"


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

kusisloose said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have used uber a few times and most time its for my GF to go to the hospital in NYC as we live in NJ and it seems to work well. Today, we had 4 Uber drivers refuse to drive to NY and made us cancel and now we recieved a Cancel fee of 21 dollars ($5,5,6,5) and are running late for her appointment at Sloan Kettering.
> 
> Please tell me we can get reimburst for these fees. This literally happened about and hour ago.


I personally apologize on behalf of all the decent, ethical drivers out there. Those guys were working you for a fast $5. They should have cancelled, not you. Jerks like that make the rest of us look bad.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You could offer a $10 tip for the already cheap ride. Or keep requesting until you see someone with a TLC plate who would love a trip to NYC. 
Complain to Uber for the cancel fees to be refunded. And when enough riders complain about refused trips to NYC, the rates will go up. I think the $65 flat rate to NYC should be brought back from places other than the airport. NYC runs are worth it from places far away where the NJ highway miles add a lot to the fare. But from Hoboken, it's not worth it. A New Brunswick to Manhattan trip is $100, but Hoboken to Manhattan is only $35.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

The OP is long gone.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Does Uber not do what Lyft does?

With Lyft you have to be within 5 mins of the destination to get a cancel fee if the Pax cancels after 5 minutes. It seems Lyft has an extra layer of protection for passengers.

So it works like this:
1) Driver is 10 mins away.
2) Driver gets within 5 minutes of the destination, Pax cancels, and is charged the cancellation fee.

If a driver is already within 5 minutes, pax still has 5 minutes to cancel. But then the driver still has to wait 5 minutes after arrival to cancel on his end.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Does Uber not do what Lyft does?
> 
> With Lyft you have to be within 5 mins of the destination to get a cancel fee if the Pax cancels after 5 minutes. It seems Lyft has an extra layer of protection for passengers.
> 
> ...


That would be pretty sweet. Then again, we don't even have a cancel fee here in SA, TX


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

volksie said:


> You're right! The forum/blackboard is cool.


I like whiteboards, no chalky mess and the markers smell good.


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> Okay, so, as to my knowledge the cancel fee only gets charged if a driver arrived at your home and you waited more than 5 minutes to go to the car after they arrived. I'm not sure you will get charged a cancel fee if you cancelled on your end. You can try contacting Uber, but frankly if the driver came to you, waited, and you never came out, then that fee is to compensate him for waiting on you when he could have been driving other fares. If that was the case, the fees will not be reversed. Uber will be able to see what the situation was when you contact them.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Here is the official notice for when riders cancels.
https://help.uber.com/h/074d9f51-b9e2-4c71-b976-c8cf25ea5a7f


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

D Town said:


> In order to get a cancellation fee - at least it was in my market - they actually had to ARRIVE at the location and wait five minutes. Are you saying they all arrived, waited five minutes, and then canceled?


According to Uber it is 5 minutes, no mention of arrival.
https://help.uber.com/h/074d9f51-b9e2-4c71-b976-c8cf25ea5a7f


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

The drivers in question should all have canceled "do not charge rider." 

That being said, NJ drivers should defiantly continue to cancel rides into NYC.
A ride from the Hoboken/Jersey City area into NYC can be a losing proposition at the best of times and an absolute nightmare at others. A ride to Sloan Kettering during the day could take two hours or longer by the time you get back to NJ depending on traffic for what is little better than a local ride money wise.

It's in the best interest of NJ drivers for this practice to continue. After uber cut prices to an unsustainable $1.10 per mile drivers started cherry picking rides at Newark Airport. Uber did everything they could think of to put an end to this practice to no avail. Drivers simply refused to bend to uber. Interestingly in this case it was drivers who only wanted rides into NYC as the flat rate made these rides profitable. Drivers were refusing rides going anywhere else. On the NYC side NY drivers were refusing rides to Newark Airport for the obvious reason that rides in NJ were too cheap to be profitable for NYC TLC drivers. 

Because drivers stood their ground uber raised prices for rides originating at Newark Airport to $2.15 per mile and $0.40 per minute. This type of price increase is unprecedented and is proof that if enough drivers push back for long enough uber will have no choice but to give in and raise prices.

I'm sorry that the original poster had this unpleasant experience but the fault here lies with uber.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberGNVPartner said:


> According to Uber it is 5 minutes, no mention of arrival.
> https://help.uber.com/h/074d9f51-b9e2-4c71-b976-c8cf25ea5a7f


Unless I hit "Arrived" when I got there and waited I never got a cancellation fee.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Not being from the City, what's required for a NJ Uber to pick up in NYC? If every trip into Manhattan is going to get you an empty ride back, what's a fair tip to deadhead back? 2x? Would an UberBlack driver be more likely to pick up this sort of fare?

Why didn't OP take the train?


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I have to agree with I works for no man . If a driver forces a cancellation because he doesn't like the destination he's got no business trying to collect a fee from the passenger he's left hanging.


Probably used to be taxi drivers, their the pro con men that are corrupting the brand. Customers tell me all the time this shit happens from immigrant drivers and admitted ex taxi drivers.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

You can always say, 'since you are refusing my request based on destination, please cancel my request with no charge'; that is if you called them before they arrived and waited 5 minutes. If they make you cancel 5 minutes after you request or wait 5 minutes after they arrived and themselves cancel charging you a fee, report them for manipulation of the cancel fee while refusing a request based on destination.


----------



## Angelico santana (Sep 8, 2015)

I works for no man said:


> I am in the same money losing boat as the rest of you but this is f-Ing ridiculous. They should all be deactivated immediately not for refusing the ride but for trying to get the fee. Scumbag drivers deserve what you are getting from uber you are as corrupt as they are, mad because they out sleazed you first.


Driver DON'T know the rider final destination and some riders will get upset if driver call to find out, in this case I think the rider should call the driver before the 5 minutes and avoid the cancellation fee. Driver is not Dummy, if he cancel he lose his time and gas, that make him smart, not scumbag, corrupt or sleaze.


----------



## Angelico santana (Sep 8, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I have to agree with I works for no man . If a driver forces a cancellation because he doesn't like the destination he's got no business trying to collect a fee from the passenger he's left hanging.


Driver do not make the rules Uber does.


----------



## Michael Sotomayor (Feb 11, 2016)

One way I would've done it... Agree on a different price. And agree to use my car service to return. Also wait time should be charged. All of these things are charged if you use a car service (like a limo service). And yes people have agreed to it on my end. They even tip me on top of that because my service was chauffeur standard. Meaning I knew wtf I was doing. But I don't do that anymore. Not for uber I mean. And just get your money back. You'll be fine. But next time try to be open minded with what I posted. I do this all the time for different clients. We are uber drivers not taxi drivers. We should be very open with providing a good service if it pays well.


----------



## Michael Sotomayor (Feb 11, 2016)

Angelico santana said:


> Driver do not make the rules Uber does.


I make the rules. It's my car. I have many people skipping uber and calling me setting up pickups in advance. I set the rules. Uber is lucky I use their app at all.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

kusisloose said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have used uber a few times and most time its for my GF to go to the hospital in NYC as we live in NJ and it seems to work well. Today, we had 4 Uber drivers refuse to drive to NY and made us cancel and now we recieved a Cancel fee of 21 dollars ($5,5,6,5) and are running late for her appointment at Sloan Kettering.
> 
> Please tell me we can get reimburst for these fees. This literally happened about and hour ago.


If a driver refuses, THEY need to cancel, not you. These guys were bullying you because they wanted the cancel fees, rather than doing the right thing. Its as simple as that. 
People who sugar coat it by saying you have to sympathize with the driver are wrong. You played fair, by the rules. The driver is free to decline, but at his loss not your expense. Uber should refund those charges.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> If a driver refuses, THEY need to cancel, not you. These guys were bullying you because they wanted the cancel fees, rather than doing the right thing. Its as simple as that.
> People who sugar coat it by saying you have to sympathize with the driver are wrong. You played fair, by the rules. The driver is free to decline, but at his loss not your expense. Uber should refund those charges.


You are so wrong and obviously not a driver.

With uber latest round of rate cuts passengers will now get what they pay for.

Expect the service to decline.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Lepke said:


> You are so wrong and obviously not a driver.
> 
> With uber latest round of rate cuts passengers will now get what they pay for.
> 
> Expect the service to decline.


You are mistaken. On both counts. Drivers were gaming the rider for a fast buck.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> You are mistaken. On both counts. Drivers were gaming the rider for a fast buck.


At $0.85 per mile $0.15 per minute gross, no one is making a fast buck in New Jersey. 
Passenger need to understand that when prices are this low they are going to get what they pay for. 
You are obviously one of those drivers who is supportive of the things that Uber is doing.

As the price continues to decrease the quality of driver and service will decrease as well. Any veteran driver can tell you that the quality of passenger has also gone down.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't care how crappy rates are. If a driver drives to the pickup and the rider is there ready to go and the driver declines the ride for whatever reason he has no business collecting a cancellation fee from that rider. That's just pure theft IMHO.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I don't care how crappy rates are. If a driver drives to the pickup and the rider is there ready to go and the driver declines the ride for whatever reason he has no business collecting a cancellation fee from that rider. That's just pure theft IMHO.


You're in Dallas and not in the densely populated northeast.
A ride into New York City at that time of day is horrendous.

I don't expect kool-aid drinking drivers like you to understand. You live in a place where it's cheap to live, New Jersey is one of the most expensive places in the country.

You get what you pay for.

End of discussion.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Lepke said:


> You're in Dallas and not in the densely populated northeast.
> A ride into New York City at that time of day is horrendous.
> 
> I don't expect kool-aid drinking drivers like you to understand. You live in a place where it's cheap to live, New Jersey is one of the most expensive places in the country.
> ...


This is why I call first to confirm destination.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Lepke said:


> You're in Dallas and not in the densely populated northeast.
> A ride into New York City at that time of day is horrendous.
> 
> I don't expect kool-aid drinking drivers like you to understand. You live in a place where it's cheap to live, New Jersey is one of the most expensive places in the country.
> ...


I fully understand the ride is not profitable. I understand the driver declining the ride. But there's no excuse for the driver collecting a $5.00 fee for a ride he declines to do.

The cancellation fee is intended to penalize the rider who calls for an Uber then changes his mind, not the rider who is standing at the curb ready to go.

If that happened to me I'd file a complaint against the driver.

But it's kind of a moot point, because cancellation fees are going away. They're already gone in Dallas. And it's this kind of nonsense that probably contributed to their demise.

I've seen numerous drivers on this board bragging about how they can increase the number of cancellation fees they bring in.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Coachman said:


> But it's kind of a moot point, because cancellation fees are going away. They're already gone in Dallas. And it's this kind of nonsense that probably contributed to their demise.


So with a couple taps on a touch screen, a rider will be able to waste a driver's gas, and time, cancel at any point, with no penalty? That's not fair. Not to mention the risk any driver takes anytime they are in motion on the roads. Drivers deserve to be compensated for these situations.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

tradedate said:


> So with a couple taps on a touch screen, a rider will be able to waste a driver's gas, and time, cancel at any point, with no penalty? That's not fair. Not to mention the risk any driver takes anytime they are in motion on the roads. Drivers deserve to be compensated for these situations.


I think everybody supports the legitimate use of cancellation fees. If you drive to the pickup and wait and the rider is a no-show, then sure.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I understand the driver declining the ride. *But there's no excuse for the driver collecting a $5.00 fee for a ride he declines to do.*
> 
> The cancellation fee is intended to penalize the rider who calls for an Uber then changes his mind, not the rider who is standing at the curb ready to go.


As far as I know....The rider gets charged $5 for not cancelling the request within the first 5 minutes...and Im NOT TALKING ABOUT DRIVER arrival & wait.

If the *rider CANCELS* after 5 mins of ping acceptance, driver gets $5 (cancellation fee)
If rider is NO show & *driver CANCELS* after 5 mins of wait time (post arrival), driver gets $5 (no show fee)

Your statement above implies that drivers gas/effort = zero

A good rider will reach out to driver and give a heads up of the situation, so ALL parties are aware of the general agreement.

Ubers modus operandi is hide the travel to destination, so NOT ALL PARTIES are aware of the terms, thereby leading to a less than desirable outcome for these riders.

I would hope Uber would come up with a logic that hides the destination (if within local area/city) and shows the destination (if more than say 50 miles away) so that driver can at least have an option to say yay/nay


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Coachman, speaking of such, do you have a lot of cancellations making you chase your tail? Not sarcasm, I am curious. Because of the sprawl of the metroplex, if drivers were gaming cancellation fees by conning pax into canceling, did it become urban legend and had to be forcibly stopped, hurting legit no shows? That sucks if so.
Do you have a lot of those that you lose money on? 
The original, old post (notice when it was) notice Lepke made the honorable call. But what is honor or sense of business pride compared to a fast cheater buck these days? Dunno. It dings the drivers acceptance rating, and rightfully so, but is also good business practice, if you consider finances alone, and little else, though I don't care where you are. Fast forward to today, and these rates, and it is happening more often than not that drivers are being more selective which is their right as an independent contractor. Having the ability to negotiate as a fully licensed hired car is too. An UberX gypsy cannot do such, and is illegal, of course so I do t want anyone thinking I am advocating personally negotiated fares (though I see it mentioned, bad plan).

In the area this took place, as it was described the passenger had a right to their cancelation fees back.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

With these rates, I am less willing to call about a misplaced pin. Pax should not let me sit @ the wrong place for 5 minutes. However, it is awkward to get the same pax immediately and give the ride just after canceling on them from a few blocks away. That happened to me Saturday and she said she was new to Uber this weekend and this was her 4th ride. I explained how she can text or call the driver with more info about the pick up if need be. She gave me 5stars and left a positive comment. I was glad it went well and I got a cancel fee of $4.80 and a minimum fare of $3.20. She paid $11 total and it was one of my most profitable situations of the whole weekend.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> With these rates, I am less willing to call about a misplaced pin. Pax should not let me sit @ the wrong place for 5 minutes. However, it is awkward to get the same pax immediately and give the ride just after canceling on them from a few blocks away. That happened to me Saturday and she said she was new to Uber this weekend and this was her 4th ride. I explained how she can text or call the driver with more info about the pick up if need be. She gave me 5stars and left a positive comment. I was glad it went well and I got a cancel fee of $4.80 and a minimum fare of $3.20. She paid $11 total and it was one of my most profitable situations of the whole weekend.


A reasonable passenger, and a positive driver experience. Glad it worked out well!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

JaxUbermom said:


> Coachman, speaking of such, do you have a lot of cancellations making you chase your tail? Not sarcasm, I am curious.


It's not been a problem for me. But neither do I have problem with riders requesting rides for a destination I won't go.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Lepke said:


> At $0.85 per mile $0.15 per minute gross, no one is making a fast buck in New Jersey.
> Passenger need to understand that when prices are this low they are going to get what they pay for.
> You are obviously one of those drivers who is supportive of the things that Uber is doing.
> 
> As the price continues to decrease the quality of driver and service will decrease as well. Any veteran driver can tell you that the quality of passenger has also gone down.


I support the agreement i made, which seems to set me apart from those who blame Uber. You read the fine print, right? So, i agree with your assessment that the lower the rates, the lower, in general, the QoS. But i think the reason is less a direct correlation between rate and quality, an more reflective of the poor attutudes of people who feel its ok to behave badly because they feel wronged. The point is, we all agreed to terms which include language that allows them to alter rates. We all are at the mercy of fuel cost fluctuations. We all agreed to the way the dispatch system works. And, no one has a gun to our heads forcing us to drive. If you don't like the terms, don't take it out on the pasengers.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I support the agreement i made, which seems to set me apart from those who blame Uber. You read the fine print, right? So, i agree with your assessment that the lower the rates, the lower, in general, the QoS. But i think the reason is less a direct correlation between rate and quality, an more reflective of the poor attutudes of people who feel its ok to behave badly because they feel wronged. The point is, we all agreed to terms which include language that allows them to alter rates. We all are at the mercy of fuel cost fluctuations. We all agreed to the way the dispatch system works. And, no one has a gun to our heads forcing us to drive. If you don't like the terms, don't take it out on the pasengers.


The lower the rates, the lower the QoS. This is a rule in business. The why isn't really important. I can give you lots of why's. As fares go lower, they are scraping the bottom of the barrel more. As rates go lower, drivers develop strategies to maximize earnings, ..... Some of what you call behaving badly is just us avoiding more marginal situations. Others are optimizing earnings. In a good system we all act in a self interested way but the system works well as a result of that. You can't expect as to act as rational actors when fares are high and not expect us to act rationally when fares decrease. Rational behavior at this level calls for asking people where they are going and cancelling if it's a bad location, trying to milk cancellation fees, cancelling during a surge if higher rates are available, ... Uber should have expected quality to go down when they cut rates and pax (objectification intentional) should not be surprised about it either.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The lower the rates, the lower the QoS. This is a rule in business. The why isn't really important. I can give you lots of why's. As fares go lower, they are scraping the bottom of the barrel more. As rates go lower, drivers develop strategies to maximize earnings, ..... Some of what you call behaving badly is just us avoiding more marginal situations. Others are optimizing earnings. In a good system we all act in a self interested way but the system works well as a result of that. You can't expect as to act as rational actors when fares are high and not expect us to act rationally when fares decrease. Rational behavior at this level calls for asking people where they are going and cancelling if it's a bad location, trying to milk cancellation fees, cancelling during a surge if higher rates are available, ... Uber should have expected quality to go down when they cut rates and pax (objectification intentional) should not be surprised about it either.


I agree with all of this except the practice of waiting for the pax to cancel after the driver learns of the destination. I have not yet had to do so. However, a non surge longer trip has lost it's appeal with the recent rate cut. So if I get a non surge Athens to Atlanta request, I would most likely inquire about the pax tipping policy or cancel do not charge rider.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I agree with all of this except the practice of waiting for the pax to cancel after the driver learns of the destination. I have not yet had to do so. However, a non surge longer trip has lost it's appeal with the recent rate cut. So if I get a non surge Athens to Atlanta request, I would most likely inquire about the pax tipping policy or cancel do not charge rider.


I'm with you, trying to get the pax to cancel so you can collect a cancellation fee is fraud, I'm willing to come right up to that line but not cross it.


----------



## Angelico santana (Sep 8, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> With these rates, I am less willing to call about a misplaced pin. Pax should not let me sit @ the wrong place for 5 minutes. However, it is awkward to get the same pax immediately and give the ride just after canceling on them from a few blocks away. That happened to me Saturday and she said she was new to Uber this weekend and this was her 4th ride. I explained how she can text or call the driver with more info about the pick up if need be. She gave me 5stars and left a positive comment. I was glad it went well and I got a cancel fee of $4.80 and a minimum fare of $3.20. She paid $11 total and it was one of my most profitable situations of the whole weekend.


If you p/u the same rider uber will take the cancel fee back. They did it to me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> I agree with all of this except the practice of waiting for the pax to cancel after the driver learns of the destination. I have not yet had to do so. However, a non surge longer trip has lost it's appeal with the recent rate cut. So if I get a non surge Athens to Atlanta request, I would most likely inquire about the pax tipping policy or cancel do not charge rider.


You ask them if they tip?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Angelico santana said:


> If you p/u the same rider uber will take the cancel fee back. They did it to me.


Only if the pax complains.


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

kusisloose said:


> Yeah he arrived, she told them we are going to NY Sloan kettering and there response was "NY is no good for me" or "im not going to NY please cancel the fair on your end" after a little back and fourth they refused to drive us and she had to cancel to receieve 4 cancellation fees.


Hahahaha. That's what Uber gets for treating us like crap. Expect more of this as Uber keeps lowering the rates.


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> Those 4 drivers probably would have been much more willing to do that drive if you offered a tip to defray the cost of the ride home


You see? That's why things need to change. Uber's rates are so low, people are resorting to tactics like this. This is the kind of thing I'm promoting. More drivers need to do this. I support the driver's decisions to have the PAX cancel.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

UBER has FORCED drivers to have the PAX cancel. If driver cancels he is PUNISHED now. Drivers always passed on the ping to a driver who didn't mind the call. Drivers are HANDCUFFED by UBER and the PAX pays for it! UBER is 100% to blame!


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

Seastriper said:


> UBER has FORCED drivers to have the PAX cancel. If driver cancels he is PUNISHED now. Drivers always passed on the ping to a driver who didn't mind the call. Drivers are HANDCUFFED by UBER and the PAX pays for it! UBER is 100% to blame!


Agreed. Check out this thread. It's utterly about the same thing on a broader scale. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-...ubers-rate-cuts-using-ubers-own-system.60728/


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kusisloose said:


> after a little back and fourth they refused to drive us


So you argued long enough the drivers got the cancel fee when if they arrived before 5 minutes and you cancelled immediately they wouldn't have?

Did they tell you why they couldn't take you?

After the first 3 you just kept on ordering uber?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You ask them if they tip?


I have not as of yet. Athens to Atlanta was a flat rate driver gets $80.00 when Uber started here. I have only had one since the rate cut, I got $90 on a 1.5 surge so the new payout is $60 without surge. Not worth it at that price. Cabs charge $160-200.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

kusisloose said:


> Yeah he arrived, she told them we are going to NY Sloan kettering and there response was "NY is no good for me" or "im not going to NY please cancel the fair on your end" after a little back and fourth they refused to drive us and she had to cancel to receieve 4 cancellation fees.


They STOLE from you. They are thieves. Contact Uber.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Sludge said:


> They STOLE from you. They are thieves. Contact Uber.


According to some drivers on this thread thievery is justified when you're in a financial bind.


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

Coachman said:


> According to some drivers on this thread thievery is justified when you're in a financial bind.


What a mind job. What about the responsibilities of consumers? Of Uber? What a joke. Thieves stealing 5 dollars? So it's the Uber drivers that are thieves now? Ok riders, get back into your cabs then.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

Coachman said:


> According to some drivers on this thread thievery is justified when you're in a financial bind.


*How pathetic that people would admit on a public forum that they are nothing but a petty thief. (You know who and what you are, Maxie.)*


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

Sludge said:


> *How pathetic that people would admit on a public forum that they are nothing but a petty thief. (You know who and what you are, Maxie.)*


Watch this:



http://imgur.com/rb2I6zN


You're the guy in the middle.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

*Max, you are just a thief, nothing more. But the prisons are full of thieves were swear what they did wasn't stealing. *


----------



## UberE (Feb 8, 2016)

Offer cash equal to the trip there for their trip back. I visited nyc but my hotel was in nj. Website said it was close but taxis/black sedans wouldn't do it unless I paid for their trip back. It might seem shady to you but it's just not economically viable for the driver...


----------

